

LYSP — 50 Years of Symbolic Processing - mmphosis
http://piumarta.com/software/lysp/

======
capablanca
Did you try it before submitting? The example didn't worked the last time I
tried this...

~~~
mmphosis
The readme states that this is a "weekend hack." And, there are other
disclaimers in the source code: "THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED 'AS IS'. USE
ENTIRELY AT YOUR OWN RISK."

I successfully built the executable, but you are right about the example. On
Mac OS X, test.l crashes with a Segmentation fault. I think this is because
some assumptions are being made about the layout of memory.

bench.l seems to work.

lysp by itself seems to work okay. I didn't do to much with it. It's tiny: the
executable is 42224 bytes!

